# Ditra over Advantech?



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

Will I have any problems with ditra going over advantech? The whole waxy impregnation thing has me worried I won't get a good adhesion.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Nope. Use a high quality modified thinset and you'll be fine.


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

That's what I figured. I was sure if there was an issue, I would have heard about it. Thanks Angus


----------

